# Gar style plugs for Hazmail



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are some of the needlefish plugs I make or buy up here in New England that might work as Gar imitations. The bigger ones on top are about 8" long and weigh about 2.5 ounces. The little ones on the bottom are 4 to 5 inches long and weigh anywhere for about an ounce up to i./5 ounces. They're typically set up to sink slightly tail down so that when thy're retrieved (very slowly) they sit horizontal. I tune mine to sink at about 1"/second. Usually made out of maple and thru wired. My favorite is the long white one.  Gotten some real bruisers on that late at night.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Plugman- I have been away again and if I'm not out of town I have been working, so have not logged on for a while. Thanks for these pictures, I can tell by the bark off the white one that it must be your favourite and the fish must like it also - they look like great little plugs and must move through the water effortlessly. 
Have not been doing much in the building department lately but have just started a few 'experimentals' in the last week so will keep you posted on their fish worthiness.
Thanks again for the pictures, I am going to have a go at makeing some small versions of these, Bluefish (Tailor) and Bream would love those here too. Pete


----------

